# '68 Orange Krate



## STIKSHIFTER (Feb 19, 2017)

Freshly detailed '68 Orange Krate.  Completely disassembled the bike and brought the original Kool Orange paint back to life by color sanding/compounding and waxing.  Unfortunately I couldn't save the chain guard screening so had to replace it with a water-slide decal.  Chrome took time but mostly cleaned up well.  Had to replace the rear S-2 hoop and the crank but the old parts will stay with the bike.  Not sure what rear tire would have originally been on the bike but decided to go with the orange stripe Gripper Slik as this is a late '68 (Nov 1968) serial number.  The original '68 seat pan with the reinforced seat mount was reupholstered with the correct colors and new tag.  The neighborhood kids can't stop looking at it


----------



## stoney (Feb 19, 2017)

WOW, absolutely beautiful. The orange is my favorite of the Krates. Back about 12 years ago I had 2 '68's. The one still had the original pogo. I think I have a picture of it somewhere.


----------



## n2stuff (Feb 19, 2017)

My favorite Krate.  She looks great.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2017)

Sweet,I had an original Feb. '68 with the original orange line knobby and pogo seat post.Should have kept that one.


----------

